# CloudatCost is run by CON ARTIST, AVOID AT ALL COST!!!



## oncodx (Dec 5, 2015)

Do NOT buy from those CROOK, be warned!


CloudatCost runs servers with vulnerabilities, as such, many servers were compromised during the October attack.  See, http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r30141582-PBX-Forget-about-using-Cloudatcost-as-virtual-PBX-or-any-other-server


Instead of assuming the responsibilty, those crook at CloudatCost took the hacking incidence as golden opportunity to unilaterally terminate the paid "lifetime" subscriptions.


Your server was hacked, and couple days later, CloudatCost terminated your "lifetime" account because you "willfully participated in the hacking of your own account", LOL!


Click on the links below for the communications between me and the CloudatCost. 
https://goo.gl/r6nvQv
https://goo.gl/Bqxp3N
https://goo.gl/O45Wpw


I am considering bring a class action lawsuit against those Cloudatcost crook.  If your account is terminated by those crook using the same or similar excuses, please let me know.


----------



## drmike (Dec 5, 2015)

Bahaha, didn't realize:


https://hashbang.ca/2014/12/11/csrf-vulnerability-at-cloudatcost-com


----------



## drmike (Dec 5, 2015)

I once bought one of their annuals.   It was horrendous.   Up there with ChicagoVPS and BlueVM level of bad.  


Constant restarts and outages. The network was so slow that dialup seemed competitive.


Near the end of that bad relationship they went on a bender turning everyones containers off and called it a feature.  So if you thereafter didn't toggle something in their panel, your container was offlined until you manually brought it back up and ideally noted this feature or wash and repeat.


CloudAtCost is a terrible company.  Plus after you make mistake of buying once, you get on their non stop email list.  Quite the insane offers on that list and always begging people to buy.


----------



## HN-Matt (Dec 5, 2015)

drmike said:


> Constant restarts and outages. The network was so slow that dialup seemed competitive.
> 
> 
> Near the end of that bad relationship they went on a bender turning everyones containers off and called it a feature.  So if you thereafter didn't toggle something in their panel, your container was offlined until you manually brought it back up and ideally noted this feature or wash and repeat.



You guys are hilarious.


----------



## drmike (Dec 5, 2015)

HN-Matt said:


> You guys are hilarious.



Believe me, that was indeed my experience.  I would have loved for their offering to actually work better than a summerhost.


Go to find out that the place is owned by an alternative telco that owns datacenters too.  Not to self to label them properly so others can avoid them entirely.  Shady how they masked / hid this fact. Verbage was intentionally deceptive.


----------



## WSWD (Dec 5, 2015)

How anybody could think a $35 one-time fee is going to pay for a decent VPS *FOREVER *is totally beyond me.  Hard to believe there are actually people out there who fall for stuff like this.  Not rocket science...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm going to throw my thought on this into the bucket.


1. You purchased something at a one-time payment for something that usually has a recurring payment for the owner. 


2. You paid and assumed it'd stay stable after the owner really has no reason to keep it stable (all he has to do is keep it up for a few months, until paypal chargeback period is over, and then he can run.  No real reprecussions for him). 


3. If he wasn't planning on buying and running, then the entire business plan behind it was an assumption the volume of clients coming in would continue to go up or at least there would be steady new clients.  Surprisingly, this is not the case.


4. You (the client) decided to purchase hosting, without performing the right risk-management and general common sense tests (is this actually feasible?  How will this work long-term? etc.) 


Man, I'm sorry you're having problems with it, but you should have known better going in.  The only reason I left this stay here is because it could be a valid complaint.  However, in the end, the responsibility lands on you.  Mostly because it's your data and your information they're holding on to.  They don't care what happens to it after they got their one-time payment from you.  


gl hf.


----------



## souen (Dec 6, 2015)

I've commented about the provider before, but a few thoughts fwiw.


Got one of their one-time Developer 1 plans for about 1.5 years to date. It has gone through 2(?) major outages (lasting over 48 h), one was storage array failure, forgot the details of the other incident.  Network speed has been inconsistent (alternating every few months between good and tanking), uptime has been rocky in the past (though stable in the last two months), sequential disk I/O is regularly poor (<= 20 MB/s).


The control panel is a bit buggy -- it doesn't show resource usage correctly and reboots are sometimes sluggish (during which time parts of the UI are unresponsive).


Having said that, it's still running and for a one-time payment, it's okay for development, backup storage, etc. Different expectations going in. I totally agree about doing a bit of research, plus for critical infrastructure I wouldn't put new services straight to production without testing first.


----------



## Munzy (Dec 6, 2015)

https://qwdsa.com/c/threads/hosting-cloudatcost-2015-review.211/#post-562


@souen you were getting around 20MB/S IO? I haven't surpassed 6.....


----------



## souen (Dec 7, 2015)

@Munzy: haha, believe it or not, it came to 55 MB/s 1-2 times, 18 also but yeah, most days it's between 6-9.  Network seems to have hit the gutter today.


Sampled in December 2014:


```
$ wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           L5520  @ 2.27GHz
Number of cores : 1
CPU frequency :  2266.747 MHz
Total amount of ram : 498 MB
Total amount of swap : 1023 MB
System uptime :   95 days, 5:15,
Download speed from CacheFly: 89.1MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 12.2MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 23.4MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 3.21MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 12.0MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 22.3MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.24MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 19.4MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 14.7MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 31.1MB/s
I/O speed :  9.0 MB/s
```



September 2015, different specs. Also got put on an Atom at one point by mistake after a re-imaging, apparently from their experimental build queue. Network was mostly like this until recently.


```
wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X7560  @ 2.27GHz
Number of cores : 1
CPU frequency :  2261.000 MHz
Total amount of ram : 490 MB
Total amount of swap : 1023 MB
System uptime :   14 min,       
Download speed from CacheFly: 19.9MB/s 
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 4.10MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 882KB/s 
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 1.36MB/s 
Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 167KB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 831KB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 828KB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 1.04MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 1.16MB/s 
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 17.0MB/s 
I/O speed :  6.3 MB/s
```



Today:


```
wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash
Benchmark started on Mon Dec  7 18:58:14 EST 2015
Full benchmark log: /home/souen/bench.log

System Info
-----------
Processor	: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X7560  @ 2.27GHz
CPU Cores	: 1
Frequency	: 2261.000 MHz
Memory		: 490 MB
Swap		: 1023 MB
Uptime		: 70 days, 5:00,

OS		: \S
Arch		: x86_64 (64 Bit)
Kernel		: 3.10.0-123.el7.x86_64
Hostname	: takoyaki


Speedtest (IPv4 only)
---------------------
Your public IPv4 is 162.252.xxx.xxx

Location		Provider	Speed
CDN			Cachefly	10.8MB/s

Atlanta, GA, US		Coloat		1.05MB/s 
Dallas, TX, US		Softlayer	549KB/s 
Seattle, WA, US		Softlayer	436KB/s 
San Jose, CA, US	Softlayer	453KB/s 
Washington, DC, US	Softlayer 	994KB/s 

Tokyo, Japan		Linode		550KB/s 
Singapore 		Softlayer	256KB/s 

Rotterdam, Netherlands	id3.net		151KB/s
Haarlem, Netherlands	Leaseweb	729KB/s 


Disk Speed
----------
I/O (1st run)	: 6.5 MB/s
I/O (2nd run)	: 6.5 MB/s
I/O (3rd run)	: 6.5 MB/s
Average I/O	: 6.5 MB/s
```



Good luck to OP, sorry to hear of your troubles. The servers aren't exactly reliable but for a one-time payment, it could be worse.


----------



## drmike (Dec 8, 2015)

Cloudatcost now only offers Lifetime purchases  ?


512MB = $35
1GB = $70
2GB = $140
4GB = $280
6GB = $560
8GB = $1120


Much crazy there with those prices.  I'd take one of main sketchy lowend* companies over Cloudatcost and that would cost far less.  Durability of CaC so far has been 2~ years.    So at this point ROI on these plans isn't there. 


$70 1GB = you could probably buy a lowend plan for the next 5 years once per year. 


Not that I agree with Lowend companies, vast majority of them are blah and crap operations and no regard for financials.  But Cloudatcost is pretty much to be lumped in with them.


See the network still sucks worse than a cable modem.  Forgot to complain about that earlier...


----------

